# Traditional harvest pics



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would be interested to see pictures of any animals that you guys have harvested with traditional gear. I'm hoping my first will come this fall. Anyone care to share?


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry bout longarmin the little feller,was burnin film and that was one of the better pics! LOL "2005"


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

Heres one from 93,who is that guy with the black beard??


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice bucks.


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

I take several of this kind too!LOL


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

Jan 1,2006


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

One more........Dec 2004


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

A few whitetails over the years...

My paternals grandfather was the one who got me into bowhunting. Unfortunately, he passed died from cancer back in 1988. When I was given his favorite hunting bow back in 1999, it was a tremendous honor for me to carry it afield, let alone harvest this nice doe at 18 yards.










I'd always wanted to take a full velvet whitetail, so when this one stepped out I shot him at 11 yards.










One of my favorite highlights from 2003: an October morning double that my then-6-year old daughter sucessfully blood trailed. I think the shot distances were 17 and 22 yards. You notice who's holding the larger deer in the photo? Gotta love it. 










The next month up in WI, the weather was forecasted to turn bad, so I decided I'd take the first deer that gave me a shot (provided one did at all). I was a little surprised when this big guy came sneaking down he trail. He was my second P&Y-class whitetail -- a 140-class 12-pointer taken at 9 yards.










But nothing's as fun as hunting with good friends. I shot this 8-pointer during a New Year's Day ice storm in Central WI at 14 yards.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

But there's more to life than whitetails. A few others, small to large...

Gray squirrel.










Ruffed grouse.










Spruce grouse.










Carp, carp and more carp (with a quillback too).










A big old free range South Texas dominant boar taken by moonlight.










I wish I had a better photo of my Colorado elk, but the best I could find was the thumbnail from ofoto.com. I'll have to scan one in again sometime.










And probably the largest animal I'll ever kill...bull moose.


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for those "other" pics Wesbrock. Tired of looking at whitetails all day long.


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome pics. J. Westbrock, you've harvested more with traditional gear than some people do with rifles. Congrats!!!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Here is some pics of my living room. Everything in there was shot with a longbow. Started shooting at age 3.


----------



## Esquire (Oct 7, 2006)

Dadgum, Westbrock!!! And the rest of you. What a great thread.

Here's a little buck I took on the ground last year, at 3 steps.


----------



## Esquire (Oct 7, 2006)

And more Dadgum for Denny!!! We just crossed posts.

Someday, Denny, I hope to fill a few walls, with the help of my boys.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

This is my March Longbow Hog from TN, Foxlongbow, BlackMax Shaft and 100grain adapter and 145gr Stos Head


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Esquire! Jason is a killing machine, a good guy and an excellent writer. Love the moose and hog especially!

Killed a bunch more stuff since the living rm. pics were taken. My taxidermist loves me. LOL

Best of luck this Fall JRN11, you can do it!


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

My Recurve Doe, 09 yard shot with a Crooked Stic 54# recurve, goldtip shaft and 125gr modoc head


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

My 2005 Longbow Idaho Lion, 6 yards shot, Wes Wallace 58# longbow, goldtip shaft and 125gr Modoc head


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Denny
Nice room, Id love anyone of those bucks, beautiful African animals also.
Iam hoping for my first bow buck this year, going to use my new Black Widow Longbow, Ive been shooting it all year and hoping the 3-d practice pays off!!


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

J Wes

WOW nice moose was that with Michael?? What kind and weight of recurve and shaft??
Awesome!!!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

dalebow said:


> J Wes
> 
> WOW nice moose was that with Michael?? What kind and weight of recurve and shaft??
> Awesome!!!


The guy next to me in the moose photo is a hunting buddy named Ted Peterson. He and a former business partner owned a resort in NW Ontario until last year. Great guy and a heck of a moose guru.

That bull fell to a double lung pass through at ten yards with a 520-grain Beman ICS tipped with a 125-grain Ace Standard going 194 fps. It took me longer to find the arrow than the moose.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is a great thread...has me inspired to pick up a stick and a string (old school) 

congrats to all , you have a great skill that is for sure

mikie


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

And thanks for the kind words, Denny. Coming from someone who's killed more animals than Noah's flood, I consider that quite a compliment.


----------



## Esquire (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a buddy from overseas I guided. He took this buck and a doe within one hour from his treestand, while I missed a running shot at a deer that passed me at less than three yards. I was swinging with it, and just as/before I released it soared up in the air and went by me with it's legs tucked in a graceful leap. I cut chest hair but no blood. At least it was invigorating!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Best of luck this Fall JRN11, you can do it!


I sure hope so. I have 3 stands picked out just for the recurve. They all have heavily used deer trails within 10 to 15 yds. I'm deadly at that distance in the backyard, but I don't suffer from buckfever in the backyard.


----------



## Jay in Ks (Sep 21, 2004)

*Whitetail*


----------



## yleecoyote23 (Sep 23, 2005)

December 06 - Habu Recurve, Gold Tip, Wensel Woodsmen BH









January 07 - Wes Wallace Mentor, ArrowDynamics Tradlite, Snuffer









January 07 - Wes Wallace Mentor









June 06 - Horne TD Longbow, GoldTip, can't remember BH...









Lotsa Carp, Gar, Rabbits, etc.....


----------



## yleecoyote23 (Sep 23, 2005)

oops, here's some smaller critters....

these were taken with a lefty selfbow that a guy sent aroune to a bunch of bowhunters to use...

























my first whitetail with a recurve, Bear Kodiak Magnum









my first muley with a recurve and the first with my ghillie suit, Bear Grizzly


----------



## lowell d (Mar 19, 2006)

My first with the first selfbow I had made that wasn't from a board.


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my wife Laura and her first two bow kills. She got the bear her first season with a bow and last season she took the four pointer while I was hunting in another town. She shoots a DAS bow, 46# @ 26" and uses 4 blade Pahntom heads on Beman shafts.


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

ooppps! Here she is with her bear. With her is our guide, Eldon Jandreau, who is featured in the latest PBS Newsletter.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

1973 first archery buck, nov.1. 7point, Bear Kodiak Magnum, cedar shaft,
Bear broadhead.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW those are some nice bucks I will be happy if my first bow buck is a spike

Nice critters!!!


----------



## weedwacker (Oct 13, 2005)

*Wow!!!*

I'm jealous!! Some great animals taken there!


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

The first season I had my DAS recurve I shot 4 big game animals...a bear and 3 whitetail bucks. This is an 8 pointer I got during the firearms season.


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

This is the 10 pointer I got that year...right where I found him. I do not have pics of my other kills from that year that are good enough to post.


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

This is an old picture from 1990. It is my best deer to date. I got him after a four year effort. I knew he was around but never saw him until I shot him. I got him during the Nov. gun season/rut. He dressed 207# and scored 152 7/8 PY. I shot him at 8 yards with a 69# Groves metal riser recurve.


----------



## Bill Carlsen (Jul 18, 2007)

This is my friend,Todd Gregory, and his first buck with a bow. I believe he was shooting his Hummingbird longbow (he has several and I am not sure which one he was shooting).


----------



## njstykbow (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some pics (hopefully) of my 2005 season:

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y195/njstykbow/Dscn0119.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y195/njstykbow/2005Elk0043.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y195/njstykbow/Img_0016.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y195/njstykbow/Img_0057.jpg

NJ Turkey
ID Elk
KS Deer
ID Lion

Taken with a 68# Robertson and 69# Schafer


----------



## njstykbow (Jul 30, 2007)

Let me try that one more time.





































Hopefully, that works better.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow guys, this is really getting me fired up!


----------



## kennym (Jun 2, 2007)

Heres a couple more....
son and I muley huntin,his muley










2002 whitetail









son's NE wt last year...









2003 MO wt,very HD,weighed 211 field dressed.Think he ate a good bit of my corn LOL


----------



## shapeshifter (Feb 6, 2007)

*buck*

here is one of my critters from last year with a hybrid i built.


----------



## wvboy (Sep 8, 2003)

Here's an unlucky Grey Fox I took with my Chek-mate. :thumbs_up


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

My Nov. 10th, 2006 Wisconsin Buck.


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

My Nov.11th, 2005 buck


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Nov 4th, 2004


----------



## njstykbow (Jul 30, 2007)

Ron,

Can't see a thing but X's.


Others,

Really nice critters. The seasons can't get here soon enough.


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Nov. 7th, 2003 buck


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Njstykbow, I just went up and logged in on my wifes Comp. the photos seemed ok? I got the 03, 04, & 06 deer all from the same tree in the river bottoms of the upper St. Croix River, the 05 buck was harested 3/4 mile inland from that spot. the bucks all with my Big Rivers Flatbow, the doe with a Bear Recurve(both 60# @ 28"). Looking forward to our season which opens Sept. 15th here in Wis. I was not able to hunt the early season last year, due to open heart surgery on August 10th. (started hunting Nov. 2nd, got my buck on the 10th) Also hunt the SD Blackhills each Oct. (missed last year) got WT does in 03 & 05. Heading out there on Sept. 28th this year hoping for a Mule deer buck! Good luck and safe hunting to all of you. Ron R.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

2005 Bull shot with a 62lbs. DAS Master, 512g. Easton Axis with a STOS broadhead.

Ray


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

J. Wesbrock said:


> But there's more to life than whitetails. A few others, small to large...
> 
> Gray squirrel.
> 
> ...


Whatcha shootin in those squirrel, grouse, and carp pics, J? Chek-Mate Hunter II?


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

alanraw said:


> Whatcha shootin in those squirrel, grouse, and carp pics, J? Chek-Mate Hunter II?


Actually, those are both homemade recurves. Same form and patterns, just different woods.


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

I'd post up my first tradition harvest with my new longbow but there wasn't much left of it. It was a 2" long field mouse I shot from 2yrds with a 125gr snuffer on the front of a 565gr arrow A little over kill I know but it was a complete pass threw lmao


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't wait until Oct.1!!!!!


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

ttt

for all this years kills.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's a couple bunnies a friend and I took this year....both on the run.


----------



## bow crazy (Nov 18, 2005)

And one of the whitetail does I got this past fall.


----------



## Shovelbuck (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's a couple of mine. I can't wait for spring turkey season!


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

Oct 2007


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

man, some nice pics here. cant believe i never noticed this thread before.

i shot these in 07, im new to trad, but lovin it so far.....


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Wow*

This is one sweet thread, I'm really wanting to go hunting right about now. Wish all this snow would leave, then I could at least go out and shoot some.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

Finally got my first bow buck this season 50# Kanati longbow, goldtip 3555 and a 150gr WW head, 12yard shot and less than 100yard recovery


----------



## archery4life (May 14, 2003)

*My 2008 Javelina*

My first Big Game kill with a longbow and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's a couple


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great to see this thread still going!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

I never get tired of looking at those hog pictures. You guys are lucky to have something like that you can hunt year round.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

J. Wesbrock said:


> I never get tired of looking at those hog pictures. You guys are lucky to have something like that you can hunt year round.


i couldnt agree more. wish we had a spot with hogs here in wyoming. ill be in texas in a few weeks for a try though.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

The season is getting close.


----------



## bbairborne (Aug 7, 2008)

2007 Harvest with Trad.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

My first with a non-compound since 1975. Just a warm-up I hope!


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

*Sept 5th doe*

I shot this doe sept 5th, 2008. She is my second traditional kill (1st was also a whitetail doe). 20 yards, quartering away. She traveled about 70 yards before expiring.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

bump nice pics JW :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

bump any pics yet good luck guys and gals


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

It was only my second hunt with trad gear and my first kill. I shoot an Acadian Woods Treestick [email protected]", 1916's with an old Bear razorhead.


----------



## Elksong (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

This was my second and third kills. They were taken one day apart.


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 31, 2006)

*here's mine*


----------

